# Is this little one a RIR?



## Carol Ulman (May 26, 2020)

I ordered RIR's from a hatchery. They're 9 weeks now and there's one that's quite a bit smaller, much lighter and developed a brighter comb and wattles really early. Is it a small rooster, different breed, a bantam??


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Bantam is a distinct possibility. It's happened before. If peep is eating and behaving normally then go for bantam. Or was this peep a filler chick? And now that I think about it, bantam is highly likely since bantams can not be sexed as day olds. 

I'm not very good at id'ing any breed I didn't raise so I'm not even going to try to guess.


----------



## Carol Ulman (May 26, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Bantam is a distinct possibility. It's happened before. If peep is eating and behaving normally then go for bantam. Or was this peep a filler chick? And now that I think about it, bantam is highly likely since bantams can not be sexed as day olds.
> 
> I'm not very good at id'ing any breed I didn't raise so I'm not even going to try to guess.


----------



## Carol Ulman (May 26, 2020)

That was my thought since they breed bantams. Yes they sent me fillers (2). She is eating and drinking fine but has a slight limp but is still getting around fine. Thank you!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Those are RIR ,and some are roosters.


----------



## Carol Ulman (May 26, 2020)

Nm156 said:


> Those are RIR ,and some are roosters.


Some???!!!


----------



## Carol Ulman (May 26, 2020)

Nm156 said:


> Those are RIR ,and some are roosters.


Please enlighten me! I was guaranteed a 95% sexing accuracy!! I'm not going to be happy! One I can understand, anymore please no!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

NM flashes through. He's good at IDing the different birds but it's going to be like pulling teeth to get him back to explain what he's saying.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Carol Ulman said:


> Please enlighten me! I was guaranteed a 95% sexing accuracy!! I'm not going to be happy! One I can understand, anymore please no!


The 1st picture is a rooster,the comb and wattles are too red for 9 weeks old.The other ones need a better picture of their combs and wattles.


----------



## Carol Ulman (May 26, 2020)

Here's a couple more, sorry but I threw my back out, hard to get good pics right now.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

They all look like rir, I would say the smaller one is a late bloomer or a failure to thrive. All are pullets with the possible exception of the one sitting alone on the perch. In my experience rir are bred to be quick maturing and my pullets all got semi large combs by 10 weeks that were already getting color. The only roosters I’ve gotten had very large red combs at 5 weeks and were very clear roosters. I believe all of yours are hens but would watch the one that I mentioned above.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

Not my picture (couldn't find mine atm) but this is a cockerel at 7 weeks, I believe you have all pullets my roosters are typically more red by 7 weeks


----------



## Carol Ulman (May 26, 2020)

mitzy123point said:


> Not my picture (couldn't find mine atm) but this is a cockerel at 7 weeks, I believe you have all pullets my roosters are typically more red by 7 weeks


Thank you!


----------



## Carol Ulman (May 26, 2020)

mitzy123point said:


> Not my picture (couldn't find mine atm) but this is a cockerel at 7 weeks, I believe you have all pullets my roosters are typically more red by 7 weeks


Thank you!


----------



## Carol Ulman (May 26, 2020)

mitzy123point said:


> They all look like rir, I would say the smaller one is a late bloomer or a failure to thrive. All are pullets with the possible exception of the one sitting alone on the perch. In my experience rir are bred to be quick maturing and my pullets all got semi large combs by 10 weeks that were already getting color. The only roosters I've gotten had very large red combs at 5 weeks and were very clear roosters. I believe all of yours are hens but would watch the one that I mentioned above.


Thank you! The small one does eat, drink and forage well. She hangs tough with the others and participates in the chest bumps and is cute because she has to do a jump to reach the others, lol.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I'm just being a smart aleck here but it almost looks like a RiR crossed with a buff something lol, both breeds came out in her coloring haha


----------



## Carol Ulman (May 26, 2020)

Sylie said:


> I'm just being a smart aleck here but it almost looks like a RiR crossed with a buff something lol, both breeds came out in her coloring haha


That would be something! Lol


----------

